# Stroked rat possibly pregnant...



## Smarti (Sep 24, 2013)

I went to our local pet store today to get a companion rat for my girl. She had been given to the store by someone who didn't want her or her 13 babies. I bought her and took her home as soon as the babies were weaned because i didn't want more babies. However, when i got there, all the rats i liked were boys. I was told about a breeder in back that was going to be euthanized because she had either stroked or a seizure fried her brain. Anyway, I took her, and she's doing great! We all know male rats don't care what state a female is in and will breed anyway. If she is pregnant, what are the odds of her making it through that? If she does, do you think the babies have a chance? 

I am knew to owning rats. The last rat i had was a male i adopted from the shelter. I love them, I am excited to get into them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, if this rat has a history of strokes or seizures the safest thing to do is spay her now to prevent her from the stress of going into labor or trying to care for babies. Honestly if she has a "fried brain" she may not even have maternal impulses to care for them.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

A rat with a history of strokes is at risk of brain damage and sudden death & also could be in a lot of pain.

I learnt the hard way... My rat Rory was put to sleep today after she has had strokes linked to a brain tumour. She became very aggressive and even killed one of my other rats. Be very careful because a brain damaged rat can be extremely dangerous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smarti (Sep 24, 2013)

I talked to the vet about spaying her, they don't want to risk it.... As far as her history, she was in a breeder box, same as the feeders. I have no idea how old she is or what her history is. I don't know if she's pregnant, I just know she was still in with the male.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a risk well worth it. It'll decrease her
Likelihood of tumors. Also thinking on a long scale it will prevent you from having too many rats. It is hard enough to adopt out rats. Now imagine rats with bad health, as the kits are likely to inherit her problems. If she is spayed now no babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katewinslet (Sep 27, 2013)

How long has it been since then? Normal gestation is about 21 days.


----------

